# US travel industry hits out at burdensome visa system



## nineives1980

Having to fork out so much money and having been rejected twice - though having valid documents showing valid ties to my own country. It's true that like how the other travellers being surveyed - I'm also like them, now choosing Europe o'er the US though the US was my 1st choice for the longest time. It's just too much hassle in going to the US even for a holiday and costing too much for a visa application (RM 534 the first time, and RM 460 the second time).


----------



## Lawrence brown

Another spectacular shoot in the foot moment is the ESTA Fee of $14. 
Just another tax! why introduce yet another reason not to go to the USA. 
A family of 5 costs $70 extra. 
How much would they spend if they went? 
The US can whistle for my dollars until this goes away.


----------

